# Please read and PLEASE share. begging.



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

If I never ask anything of my SM family again, I beg that you please consider reading and sharing the following in any capacity you can. 

*Liam's Story: *Rudy's vet (Dr. Pickle) and rescuer is one incredible lady. She is a vet, holds a law degree, and runs a rescue. She is truly the epitome of a selfless caregiver. The weekend that Rudy was ready to be adopted out, and I got the call saying I was selected over 300 applications, Dr. Pickle was unavailable to personally meet me because she was tending to a family emergency. After adopting Rudy, and becoming close with all members of his rescue team, I found out exactly what that emergency was. On that weekend, Dr. Pickle's new great nephew Liam Lyon (not sure what to call him exactly - her sister's grandson), only weeks old, was diagnosed with a congenital heart defect. 

They started a facebook page after the diagnosis: I LOVE LIAM LYON, and have shared Liam's story in every painful step of this little boy's short life. I have followed his story ever since, and am in absolute awe of how strong this baby and his family have been throughout the whole ordeal. He had 4 open heart surgeries to try and repair his heart, his mother and father couldn't hold him for months, the family was separated in different states traveling back and forth so that someone would always be with him, he couldn't even wear clothes until he was 6 months old, but through it all Liam's chubby baby cheeks were always smiling!

After the 4th open heart surgery, the family was told that a heart transplant was his last option. When Liam was only 5 months old, a tiny angel left this world and left him a new heart. Liam then spent the next 4 months in the hospital. HE IS SUCH A FIGHTER! When he was 9 months old, on November 22, Liam's family got to bring their boy home for the first time since his birth. He was only home for a short time before getting sick and needing to be life-flighted back to Arkansas Children's Hospital. Currently, Liam's family is being told that he is having complications with the vascular structure surrounding his heart, and the amazing doctors at ACH do not know what to do about it. However, someone knows how to fix it because there have been articles written on this specific abnormality. What we need to do now is help the family get the word out about Liam's story in hopes that someone, somewhere, knows someone who can help! Liam will not be a candidate for another transplant, and this is literally his only hope for survival. 

*(WHERE I NEED YOU) *Please take a moment to read over Liam's page, read their pleas, look at the photos of his journey, and be touched by the number of people that have been praying for this sweet boy. I dare you not to fall in love with him. If you have any way to share his story, please do! If you know someone who might be able to help, please let them know! If you can't do either of the above, please consider keeping Liam in your thoughts. 

THANK YOU! 

Liam Lyon. HELP HIM ROAR!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Oh, Leigh, this breaks my heart. :smcry:How much for them all to go through. I took parts of your post and put them on my FB page asking people to help. I think it's easier and more to the point then just posting the link to their FB page. I pray that someone will have answers. rayer:


----------



## *Missy* (Oct 7, 2011)

Oh my goodness  I went to the page and read through all the ups and downs and looked at the photos I am just heartbroken for this precious boy and his family going through this...I will post on my facebook also and pray that someone has the answer!  what a face he has I fell in love with him...oh how strong he is


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh that dear precious baby!! Will certainly pass the word around... ya never know who might have the necessary info!


----------



## BellaEnzo (Nov 1, 2011)

I'm in love. Ive shared his page via Facebook and email. I pray someone somewhere will be able to help him.


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thank you! Thank you! Thank you! He is so strong, and his family has moved heaven and earth for this little guy. I just can't accept that his only time on this earth is spent in hospitals. He deserves to grow up and be able to look back at the incredible number of people who have loved and supported him. 

The night he got his transplant, I stayed awake until the wee morning hours along with thousands of other people just waiting for an update that the surgery was over and the new heart was beating. It was a bittersweet feeling, because everybody was so happy for Liam but saddened that another baby had lost their life to help save his. 

Right now, Rudy's vet (Dr. Susan Pickle) is drafting a standard letter explaining Liam's case and asking for help. The hope is that it will be widely disseminated to media outlets. Once she sends it over, I will post it on here too. 

AND to top it all off, this is the woman who helped save Rudy's life! I have got to do everything I can to help her and her family. Although, I know I will never be able to repay her for, what I feel, is the best gift I've ever received!


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

Here is Rudy's rescue team and Vet staff wearing "TEAM LIAM - HEAR ME ROAR!" shirts!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Oh Leigh, I am a cold hearted bitch. I have a kind of Zen outlook on life...like there is no tragedy in death blah blah blah. The moment I saw that face I totally broke. What an angel...an angel who seems to be motivated against the odds to grace this world. Yes, I will join you to do what I can to keep that smile lighting up the world....as soon as I can see through the tears.


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

Sylie said:


> *Oh Leigh, I am a cold hearted bitch.* I have a kind of Zen outlook on life...like there is no tragedy in death blah blah blah. The moment I saw that face I totally broke. What an angel...an angel who seems to be motivated against the odds to grace this world. Yes, I will join you to do what I can to keep that smile lighting up the world....as soon as I can see through the tears.


Oh Sylvia, I'll let you keep thinking that, but we all know the truth you big 'ol softy!  I guess you never really stood a chance though with that little face. He melts hearts. 

THANK YOU!


----------



## LizziesMom (May 4, 2010)

How so very sad for this poor family!! I linked to my facebook and will be praying for them. Children's is a good hospital!! I have a son who has to go there twice a year.


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

LizziesMom said:


> How so very sad for this poor family!! I linked to my facebook and will be praying for them. Children's is a good hospital!! I have a son who has to go there twice a year.


Thank you Ronnie!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

How sad for this baby and his family.
I love the smile on his face and pray that something works out to help this beautiful child.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Oh how heartbreaking!! I will pass this along. Please keep us updated on how this sweet baby is doing!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Wondering if this place could give some input.. they seem to have a lot of experience in infant Cardiology. Though not sure these articles are direct connection to little liam's problem.. they may be able to give some guidence.

_" A rare connection by newly formed conduit vessels between the left internal mammalian artery and radial artery bypass grafts after failure of grafts. "_
Link:
The impact of extracardiac conduit-total cavopulmonary connection on apicocaval juxtaposition.

Division of Cardiology, Department of Internal Medicine, National Cardiovascular Center, Osaka, Japan, [email protected].


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I'll be praying for this sweet baby!!!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Praying for this family - love that sweet little face!


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

Here is a short video tribute to Liam. 








Maidto2Maltese said:


> Wondering if this place could give some input.. they seem to have a lot of experience in infant Cardiology. Though not sure these articles are direct connection to little liam's problem.. they may be able to give some guidence.
> 
> _" A rare connection by newly formed conduit vessels between the left internal mammalian artery and radial artery bypass grafts after failure of grafts. "_
> Link:
> ...


I will most certainly pass this along to Liam's family! Thank you!


----------



## *Missy* (Oct 7, 2011)

I love that video  Such a sweet face


----------



## gopotsgo (May 21, 2009)

The poor little thing. He is so swollen from the steriods and anti-rejection medications. Dr. Bailey and his associates at Loma Linda University Medical Center are a world leaders in surgery for Hypoplastic Left Heart Syndrome. When I was a child I remember when he operated on Baby Fae, who had this defect, in a last ditch effort to prolong her life in hopes of obtained a transplant donor. Some of you may remember the baby who was a given a baboon heart and lived almost a month. As a medical student, I assisted him in surgery a few times. I have not kept up in this field as it is not my specialty so I'm not sure if he is still practicing but he helped train some fantastic surgeons. Perhaps this info might help. Good luck to Liam and his family.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Leigh -- this is just heartbreaking. Having gone through so much with my DH, who is still on the Heart Transplant list, I have so many cardiologists and specialists that I know personally. Next week, after the holiday, I will get in touch with the Transplant team at Mayo Clinic and the one at the University Medical Center in Tucson as well as the one in Houston and see if they have suggests on where to go next for help with this.

In addition, I will, of course, be praying for Liam. I'll email or pm you with any info I get from all the specialists.


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

gopotsgo said:


> The poor little thing. He is so swollen from the steriods and anti-rejection medications. Dr. Bailey and his associates at Loma Linda University Medical Center are a world leaders in surgery for Hypoplastic Left Heart Syndrome. When I was a child I remember when he operated on Baby Fae, who had this defect, in a last ditch effort to prolong her life in hopes of obtained a transplant donor. Some of you may remember the baby who was a given a baboon heart and lived almost a month. As a medical student, I assisted him in surgery a few times. I have not kept up in this field as it is not my specialty so I'm not sure if he is still practicing but he helped train some fantastic surgeons. Perhaps this info might help. Good luck to Liam and his family.



Thank you so much Gigi! I will pass along this info to the family. The attention to Liam's case has been overwhelming in recent days and Liam's Aunt Susan (Rudy's vet) has found some promising leads and been in touch with several doctors, but until something is set in stone then every lead helps. Thanks again!



Lacie's Mom said:


> Leigh -- this is just heartbreaking. Having gone through so much with my DH, who is still on the Heart Transplant list, I have so many cardiologists and specialists that I know personally. Next week, after the holiday, I will get in touch with the Transplant team at Mayo Clinic and the one at the University Medical Center in Tucson as well as the one in Houston and see if they have suggests on where to go next for help with this.
> 
> In addition, I will, of course, be praying for Liam. I'll email or pm you with any info I get from all the specialists.


I so much appreciate it Lynn. Any info is helpful! Thank you so much. I'll add your DH to my prayer list too. 

Liam was extubated on Saturday so he had been little fussy, but take a look at the little guy this morning!


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Leigh, I will keep Baby Liam and his family in my prayers.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Leigh -- I just shared the video on FB. I think it does a great succinct job of making a point and getting the word out. My heart just breaks for Liam and his family but I'm praying for a miracle, manmade or other.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Seeing his little face makes me so sad - I can't imagine going through all they have been through and still having a healthy child to take care of and keep safe....my heart goes out to them!


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Poor little guy. I posted the video on my page too to help spread the word. We will pray for him and his family.


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

I posted this to my FB page and also sent it to our "Broken Hearts of the Big Bend" page. It's a group of folks who have children with heart disease. I will certainly be praying for this sweet baby and his family.


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thank you so much to all who have shared! Liam has added over 2000 facebook fans in just a few days! There is just no way that he will be silenced with all of the amazing people across the world supporting his cause. 

THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU!


----------



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

Leigh have any specialist been contacted regarding Liam's heart problem here in houston. Houston has the best of the best when if comes to heart doctors. I know he needs a pediatric specialist but maybe a cardiovascular surgeon can recommend the best pediatric specialist for Liams condition.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

My daughter posted about Liam on her Facebook as well. Her husband passed away 2 years ago from a blood clot in his heart. The autopsy showed severe heart disease and it was hereditary. He had 2 older daughters(age 9 and 10) from a previous marriage along with my 2 and a half (at the time) year old granddaughter. All three were to see a cardiologist recommended by their pediatrician. The two older girls already show signs of high cholesterol and tryglicerides . Both are physically in good shape and are very active kids! They were put on a very healthy diet and will get checked annually. My granddaughter was also examined but being so young nothing showed up. She will also be checked annually. My prayers for this innocent baby that something will be done to make him well and whole.


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

bailey02 said:


> Leigh have any specialist been contacted regarding Liam's heart problem here in houston. Houston has the best of the best when if comes to heart doctors. I know he needs a pediatric specialist but maybe a cardiovascular surgeon can recommend the best pediatric specialist for Liams condition.


I'm not sure exactly which doctors have been contacted but I know for sure that TCH is on the top of the list. With so many facebook fans, they have been bombarded (in a great way!) with so many referrals. I think right now, they are combing through all of the referrals and trying to make contact with the doctors. I know they have personally talked with a few, and left messages with answering services for others. With Liam's Aunt Susan/Rudy's vet here in Houston, I'm sure that she has been advocating for little Liam to come here! Hopefully they will update sometime this week and let everybody know if they have narrowed down a few docs. The good thing is that Liam is in no immediate danger (aside from the potential complications from transplant), so they can take some time to find the perfect doctor to help. Although, he will not be a very comfortable baby until he has the necessary amount of collateral circulation to drain some of the fluid that has been accumulating in his abdomen, and he will certainly not be able to grow and flourish unless there is someone out there who can help him! 

Thank you Becky for your concern and suggestion. I hope that this time next new year, we are looking at pictures of almost 3 year old Liam playing with his big sister!


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

Furbabies mom said:


> My daughter posted about Liam on her Facebook as well. Her husband passed away 2 years ago from a blood clot in his heart. The autopsy showed severe heart disease and it was hereditary. He had 2 older daughters(age 9 and 10) from a previous marriage along with my 2 and a half (at the time) year old granddaughter. All three were to see a cardiologist recommended by their pediatrician. The two older girls already show signs of high cholesterol and tryglicerides . Both are physically in good shape and are very active kids! They were put on a very healthy diet and will get checked annually. My granddaughter was also examined but being so young nothing showed up. She will also be checked annually. My prayers for this innocent baby that something will be done to make him well and whole.


Thank you Deborah for reaching out and sharing his story! Praying that all the kids grow up happy and healthy!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Leigh - I saw this posted this morning on my FB Liam link and it just brought tears to my eyes. I've seen that Liam is doing better in the hospital and off the ventilator and now this:
_We have a lot of info to process. I think our facebook family did a wonderful job in helping us help Liam find the right doctor. He has not one but more than one doctor willing to step in. At this time we are going keep him steady and have a few more talks this week. They sent a packet out to Johns Hopkins today as well. I think we have done our homework !!! Y'all rock! You are the best "family" a family could ask for !!! Thank you to all the media as well and for sharing the message of our need and about Organ Donation and Congenital Heart Defects. 1 in a 100. That's some serious numbers. 
God Bless you all !!!! XOXOXOXOGma Nanci_
You hear so much about scary stories about the internet and predators and scams but t's amazing what good the social media can do. I'm still praying for Liam.:wub::wub:


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Snowbody said:


> Leigh - I saw this posted this morning on my FB Liam link and it just brought tears to my eyes. I've seen that Liam is doing better in the hospital and off the ventilator and now this:
> _We have a lot of info to process. I think our facebook family did a wonderful job in helping us help Liam find the right doctor. He has not one but more than one doctor willing to step in. At this time we are going keep him steady and have a few more talks this week. They sent a packet out to Johns Hopkins today as well. I think we have done our homework !!! Y'all rock! You are the best "family" a family could ask for !!! Thank you to all the media as well and for sharing the message of our need and about Organ Donation and Congenital Heart Defects. 1 in a 100. That's some serious numbers. _
> _God Bless you all !!!! XOXOXOXOGma Nanci_
> You hear so much about scary stories about the internet and predators and scams but t's amazing what good the social media can do. I'm still praying for Liam.:wub::wub:


I saw this too! I've been following all the posts on FB and have to say that I've fallen in love with this sweet baby. They also posted an address to send cards to. I'm sure praying for this boy...


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

I am enjoying seeing the updates about Liam on FB. He seems to be a bit better now and his smiling face always brings a smile to my face.


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

I just got on the computer and his was the first page I visited! I am ecstatic for Liam! Still crossing fingers that everything works out. The first and second steps are complete (#1: Spread the Word ; #2: Find Doctor), but now let's pray that the doctor(s) have a solution. He is so freaking lovable. I wish I could kiss his little chubby cheek. He has gained almost 5,000 followers in just over a week!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Leigh - I've been keeping up with Liam on their FB page and he was doing so well and now having a lot of issues again but the very good news is that he is going to be traveling to one of the hospitals in Boston who I gather have experience in the problem they've had. :chili::chili: And their insurance is covering. :chili::chili: That poor little sweetie has captured my heart. I see what he and his parents and sister are going through and marvel at their strength and pray for better days. Have you heard anything about which hospital?


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

Snowbody said:


> Leigh - I've been keeping up with Liam on their FB page and he was doing so well and now having a lot of issues again but the very good news is that he is going to be traveling to one of the hospitals in Boston who I gather have experience in the problem they've had. :chili::chili: And their insurance is covering. :chili::chili: *That poor little sweetie has captured my heart. I see what he and his parents and sister are going through and marvel at their strength and pray for better days.* Have you heard anything about which hospital?


I know!! They have amazing strength. This is a true test for this family. They are so strong, and I truly believe that is in part due to the outpouring of support from the FB community that loves Liam so much. I don't know which hospital yet, but I will be seeing his Aunt Susan (Rudy's vet) and/or his cousin Ashlee (Susan's daughter) soon for an adoption event so I am anxious to talk to them and find out the details! I will definitely keep you posted. It's just one thing after another, but they won't give up! I just wish their family could all be together


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

RudyRoo said:


> I know!! They have amazing strength. This is a true test for this family. They are so strong, and I truly believe that is in part due to the outpouring of support from the FB community that loves Liam so much. I don't know which hospital yet, but I will be seeing his Aunt Susan (Rudy's vet) and/or his cousin Ashlee (Susan's daughter) soon for an adoption event so I am anxious to talk to them and find out the details! I will definitely keep you posted. It's just one thing after another, but they won't give up! I just wish their family could all be together


Leigh - I saw that they needed some airline miles and my son has a voucher for Continental Airlines that he hasn't used so I sent an e-mail to Susan from the site (she gave her e-mail as a contact) and am trying to see if they can use David's voucher. Hoping it might work.


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

Snowbody said:


> Leigh - I saw that they needed some airline miles and my son has a voucher for Continental Airlines that he hasn't used so I sent an e-mail to Susan from the site (she gave her e-mail as a contact) and am trying to see if they can use David's voucher. Hoping it might work.


Sue, it is people like you who make this world a better place! That is so incredibly thoughtful and selfless. Thank you SO MUCH! I hope that it works out. Thank you for being you!


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Snowbody said:


> Leigh - I saw that they needed some airline miles and my son has a voucher for Continental Airlines that he hasn't used so I sent an e-mail to Susan from the site (she gave her e-mail as a contact) and am trying to see if they can use David's voucher. Hoping it might work.


Sue, you are my hero. I've been following baby Liam's posts too and some days my heart just breaks into when he has a set back, yet there is such hope and optimism. I just pray this precious little boy grows up to be big and strong and will know how many hearts he has touched. How can you not just fall in love with him?


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

RudyRoo said:


> Sue, it is people like you who make this world a better place! That is so incredibly thoughtful and selfless. Thank you SO MUCH! I hope that it works out. Thank you for being you!





MoonDog said:


> Sue, you are my hero. I've been following baby Liam's posts too and some days my heart just breaks into when he has a set back, yet there is such hope and optimism. I just pray this precious little boy grows up to be big and strong and will know how many hearts he has touched. How can you not just fall in love with him?


Thanks, Leigh and Robin. :hugging: It's my 21-year-old son who will be doing the donating. He ended up being bumped off a couple of flights and getting vouchers and we talked around Christmas time about how great it would be if he donated it to someone who really needed them. He's been looking, as have we and it sounds like this could be the perfect fit, kind of "knowing" the family. We are blessed with so much that I think it's important to help others and make our children a part of it, no matter how old they are. I'll let you know if it works out.


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

Snowbody said:


> Thanks, Leigh and Robin. :hugging: It's my 21-year-old son who will be doing the donating. He ended up being bumped off a couple of flights and getting vouchers and we talked around Christmas time about how great it would be if he donated it to someone who really needed them. He's been looking, as have we and it sounds like this could be the perfect fit, kind of "knowing" the family. We are blessed with so much that I think it's important to help others and make our children a part of it, no matter how old they are. I'll let you know if it works out.


I just saw this last post of yours! Bless your son. He must have inherited that generous spirit of yours! Did they get back to you about that? 

I'm sure you have seen the news, but the official word came in and Liam is headed to Children's Hospital Boston!!! Now they are just waiting on word from their insurance company. SO happy for them!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

RudyRoo said:


> I just saw this last post of yours! Bless your son. He must have inherited that generous spirit of yours! Did they get back to you about that?
> 
> I'm sure you have seen the news, but the official word came in and Liam is headed to Children's Hospital Boston!!! Now they are just waiting on word from their insurance company. SO happy for them!


Thanks so much Leigh. They got word from the insurance company and it's been approved. :chili::chili: So exciting. It sounds like he's doing a lot better and will be able to travel. His aunt, your vet, did write back to me. That was the Susan. :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: She sung your praises. :thumbsup: She will let me know when they're hoping to travel. Liam will have to be on an Angel Flight with his mom attended to medically by a team and can't be exposed to a flight full of people with germs so the tix will be for Liam's dad and sister, his grandmother and possibly Susan. She'll let me know. I hope we can be of some help.


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

Snowbody said:


> Thanks so much Leigh. They got word from the insurance company and it's been approved. :chili::chili: So exciting. It sounds like he's doing a lot better and will be able to travel. His aunt, your vet, did write back to me. That was the Susan. :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: She sung your praises. :thumbsup: She will let me know when they're hoping to travel. Liam will have to be on an Angel Flight with his mom attended to medically by a team and can't be exposed to a flight full of people with germs so the tix will be for Liam's dad and sister, his grandmother and possibly Susan. She'll let me know. I hope we can be of some help.


YAYAYAYY!!! We love Dr. Pickle!!!


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Sounds like this is coming together! I just read on FB where Insurance said YES and now they're waiting on a bed. They should know by 4:00 today when they'll be going to Boston. This is so exciting! Sue, your son is amazing, but I'm not surprised. You're his mother afterall!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

We have good news. Little Liam and his mom are heading to Boston Children's Hospital today. :chili::chili: They think they can help. The rest of the family is traveling today and tomorrow. They were able to get tickets going there (it was all very last minute dependent on getting a bed for Liam) so Dr. Susan Pickle and I have been in contact about using David's vouchers to get them back home. 

Saying a prayer for them all for safe travels and mostly for wisdom to the doctors finding answers to Liam's complex medical problem.:grouphug:


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

It's a big day for the Lyon family! I'm praying that the doctors in Boston can help Liam and that God will grant complete healing of this precious baby. I wish I could meet him and kiss those chubby little cheeks...


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

I am beyond thrilled! You could just sense their excitement with their posts today. They really needed something to look forward to, and this next journey in Boston seems like it was worth the wait. It's so exciting! I hope Liam's first word is *"ROAR!!"* because he has heard it said around him so many times now  

Sue- Please keep us posted on how the family will get to use the vouchers your son so graciously donated! I hope to see Dr. Pickle and/or her daughter next weekend, so I will too keep y'all posted if I hear anything on his progress. The power of social networking is pretty fantastic on days like today!  GO LIAM!!!!!!


----------



## luvmyfluffybutt (Jan 6, 2012)

We will keep that little angel in our hearts and prayers!!!


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Praying soooo hard for that precious baby. Prayed for a miracle for him at Mass this morning and he is on the prayer list at church which is prayed for at every Mass.
With that wonderful smile on his face I think he knows something we don't!!


----------



## Chalex (Feb 19, 2010)

This little baby sure stole my heart. From what I've read, Children's Hospital Boston is the best place for him. I'm so glad that's where he's going. Keep us posted as we pray for him.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Just saw this on Liam's FB page:
_Tomorrow is our big day. We had a meeting with the transplant Doctor and social worker and his Nurse John. They have been working on his plan since before we got here. Tomorrow morning he is Second case in the Cath Lab - should start around 11-12 and should take about 3 hours. 
Please pray for our little guy once again warriors ! And for Dr Lock and his team._

Praying for this little boy and his family.rayer:


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

rayer:rayer:rayer:rayer:rayer:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Little Liam had his procedure done today in Boston. I guess it was some sort of catheter procedure and it seems to have gone really well. Thought I'd share some of the family's posts tonight: 

_Checked the heart and pressures were best they have ever been. Did a biopsy but results pending. Was mainly to try and open up IVC and improve lower body venous drainage. They're hopeful. :0)

Liam is doing great!!!! He was smiling and kicking. Drs said he is better than they expected and that they think he will be awesome within weeks. Thank you all sooo much.

So apparently Liam thinks he had enough sleep today when he was under anesthesia because even though he's super happy an playing he will not rest, everytime the nurse thinks he's asleep he pops his eyes back open and goes to playing again. Goober!!!! He is still doing good. much better than anticipated. They are even weaning the vent setting to hopefully extubate in the next few days. Yay!!! Thankful for all the prayers keep them coming cause God hears them and is working miracles in Liam._ 

They posted a photo of him tonight and his eyes looks so clear and bright and awake. I really hope and pray this works. I feel like I know little Liam and think of him constantly. Thank you Leigh for bringing his plight to our attention. His Auntie Sue, the veterinarian, has been wonderful to communicate with and it looks like David and I got his Grandma her flight home to OK in a few weeks covered by his voucher


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Just wanted to share. My DS David donated one of his airline vouchers to Liam's grandmother, Nanci, so that she can get back home free from Boston, where Liam has had a procedure done and been evaluated. She just sent me a lovely e-mail that I thought I'd share. It feels so good to help those in need :chili: and I'm so proud of David. And catch the end of the e-mail :chili::chili:

_Susan I want you to hug David for me. I am so thankful I can't even express how thankful. What a nice young man and I know he is that way because he obviously has a wonderful mother. I wish I had the exact words to say how grateful I am. I will certainly pay it forward someday and hope to make a difference in someone else's life. 
PS I have a Maltese ! He's 13 on the 14th 
With much love and gratitude,
Nanci_


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

That's so funny she has a Maltese, well, we know that reaching out to her was meant to be. It always feels good to help.:thumbsup: to David. Wonderful news too that Liam is improving, I am following him on fb.


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

YAY! How funny that she has a maltese! It doesn't surprise me though because Susan's daughter, the one who runs the rescue, also has a maltese. They are our kind of people!

I am so thrilled to hear of his speedy improvement since getting to Boston. It's pretty amazing. I saw Dr. Pickle yesterday, and she said Liam is doing very well. I didn't get to talk for long because we had 11 dogs at our adoption event who were all begging for attention, but it sounds like great things are happening for our boy! Wouldn't you just kill to be able to kiss his sweet cheeks? 

Again, Thank you so much Sue and David. You should both feel great about being able to directly help such a great family. Maltese Lovers UNITE!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Leigh - I'm so glad that Dr. Pickle's back and says Liam's doing well. I keep up on FB but to get a first hand account is great. They're an awesome family. :chili:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Sad news about Liam -- I've been following his story for all this time but it looks like all options have been exhausted. He's moved from hospital to hospital several times, and has had endless ups and downs, and though the family has hoped to get him into another transplant hospital, none seem to be willing to take him on because I don't think they feel they can do anymore. I feel so sorry for this little guy - he's only a year old and has gone through more procedures than most people will ever go through in a lifetime. Here was the FB posting:
_For those wondering Liam is still alive (not any better) and we are keeping him comfortable. Our family has decided not to put him back in his bed and for someone to always be holding and giving him as much pain medicine as possible. Tomorrow more family will be coming to say good bye. Drs are saying it could be days or weeks but that he is not stable enough to go anywhere else and that there is nothing else they can do. Me, Brody, and child life specialist explained this to cheyanne and she seems to be handling everything ok. Please continue to pray. I am still believing a miracle can come. Thank you all._
I hope that Liam and his family will find peace.:wub:


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

I am not a frequent FB reader....but have read these posts on SM about Liam and feel so terribly sad. Prayers and hugs to Liam and all involved with hopes that a miracle can pull him through. What a sad story.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Oh my, this is heartbreaking :crying: I will keep this precious baby and his family in my prayers.


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

I have been praying and wondering how this little earthly saint has been doing, this news is so sad and heartwrenching. This baby is tired and has certainly fought the better than great fight:crying::crying 2:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

This sweet, Liam Lyon has been on my heart all this week. I pray for a miracle. They have called the family in and my heart goes out to them. To tell a family there is nothing more they can do is so tragic. He and his whole family are such fighters~~I admire them so much. Very sad~~:heart:


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

I have been following Liam's journey since last year when Leigh first "introduced" him to us. I have fallen in love with this baby and his family and was shocked and saddened to see their post last night. It broke my heart and I can't seem to stop thinking about him. I believe in miracles and I sure would like one to come his way. God Bless this child and his family.


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

I, too, have been following this little fighter's story since you posted about him, Leigh. It is so heartbreaking to see that nothing more can be done for him. I just refuse to believe it. He has fought so much thus far and I think he has fought the same battle over and over again. I am hoping that someone out there can help him. He deserves to live the life every little boy does. He has fought so much and seems fully conscious based on the pics that are posted of him. Praying really hard that he makes it past this battle and lives a long long life.


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

This little one has been on my mind constantly today. He and his family have fought so bravely for his survival. If you are on Facebook, look up 'Lights for Liam'...over 5,000 people have signed to turn on their porch lights tonight and remember Liam in prayer.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Yes I turned on my porch light for Liam not long ago.


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Johita said:


> I, too, have been following this little fighter's story since you posted about him, Leigh. It is so heartbreaking to see that nothing more can be done for him. I just refuse to believe it. He has fought so much thus far and I think he has fought the same battle over and over again. I am hoping that someone out there can help him. He deserves to live the life every little boy does. He has fought so much and seems fully conscious based on the pics that are posted of him. Praying really hard that he makes it past this battle and lives a long long life.


 
Amen.


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Does anyone know how baby Liam is. I am still praying.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Maisie and Me said:


> Does anyone know how baby Liam is. I am still praying.


He's hanging in there. He actually started improving the last day or so. There was quite a bit of press coverage and they're still trying to get the hospital in Texas to take him. If you want to follow him on FB, here's the link: https://www.facebook.com/pages/I-Love-Liam-Lyon/137992366273067


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

This little boy's story is inspiring people around the world. I'm praying for a miracle. In a lot of ways, he IS a miracle...


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Thanks Sue!!!!


----------

